# Kategorien erwünscht (Ihr habt gewählt)

## Beforegod

Hallo,

nachdem die Kategorisierung schon seit einer Woche läuft (oder laufen sollte) wollten ian! und ich einfach mal wissen wie ihr dies findet?

Ist es Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee und wolltet ihr diese Beibehalten (jederzeit Änderungen möglich für Kategorien) oder seit ihr eher dagegen und wollt das alte System wieder?

Bitte schreib auch eine kurze Begründung mit dazu, sodaß wir Mods uns auch ein Bild machen können wo es evt. geklemmt hat.

Vielen Dank!

(diese Umfrage läuft bis Ende der Woche!)Last edited by Beforegod on Thu Nov 20, 2003 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Im Prinzip wäre eine Unterteilung des deutschsprachigen Forums schon sinnvoll. Allerdings wäre es besser, wenn man eine richtige Unterteilung macht, so wie im englischsprachigen Forum mit z.B. "Installing Gentoo", "Multimedia" usw, also die Topics sortiert und nicht nur die Überschrift ändert. Ich weiß, das ist mit phpbb schwierig/unmöglich, aber man könnte es ja vielleicht für jede Sprache so wie im englischspachigen Forum machen (ein komplettes Forum nehmen, z.B. nach www.gentoo.de umziehen). Die neuen Überschriften sind IMHO ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber eine echte Unterteilung fände ich besser.

----------

## Beforegod

@mrsteven :

Wie Du schon richtig erkannt ist ist das momentan mit phpBB noch unmöglich. Sobald ein Update auf Version 2.2 erfolgen sollte, wäre eine Unterteilung innerhalb des Deutschen Forums möglich. Bis dahin soll aber dieser Weg beibehalten werden (später soll ja auch eine Sortierung der alten Threads erfolgen).

Eine andere Unterteilung ist im Moment auch nicht von den Foren Adminitratoren erwünscht, da die Hauptsprache hier Englisch ist. Das deutsche Forum ist praktisch "nur" ein Nebenprodukt hier. Ein Umzug auf gentoo.de wäre auch vom Aufwand her nicht tragbar (forums.gentoo.org ist das offizielle Forum, alle Links auf ein deutsches Forum müssten angepasst werden).

----------

## gerry

Mit einer Unterteilung des Forums kann ich mich momentan nicht anfreunden.

Momentan hab ich ganz schnell ne Übersicht ob ich zu irgendeinem Problem was beisteuern kann oder nicht.

Ich stell mir das ziemlich nervig vor, wenn ich mich dafür durch ein paar Unterforen klicken muss.

----------

## toskala

imho ist diese unterteilerei sinnbefreit, es trägt nicht zur lesbarkeit oder zur durchsuchbarkeit bei.

ich suche ein nach einem keyword, z.b. "kernel", wenn ich aber in ca 2-3 monaten nach dem keyword im topic [kernel] suche dann werde ich einen brei von weiss der henker wievielen posts mit dem passenden topic finden, jedoch was ist der unterschied zu vorher?

nice idea but pointless.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## dertobi123

Ich denke, dass die Kategorisierung ein erster Schritt hin zu richtigen Subforen ist. Ich betrachte die jetzige Kategorisierung als Vorarbeit auf das hoffentlich bald kommende phpBB 2.2, mit dem dann auch richtige Subforen möglich sein sollen. 

Ich würde das jetzige System nicht als perfekt bezeichnen wollen, aber wie ich in nem anderen Thread schon geschrieben haben, verstehe ich die Kategorisierung als "Work in Progress". Die Kategorien verteilt jeder selber nach eigenem Empfinden, ohne vorher eine ellenlange Liste mit Defintionen für jeden Einzelfall durchgearbeitet haben zu müssen.

Subforen sind sicherlich besser, die Kategorien sind aber ein erster Schritt dahin; also lassen wie es nu ist.

Toskalas Argumentation möchte ich dann noch entkräften, wer vor ner Woche nach 'kernel' gesucht hat, der hat auch damals viel sinnbefreites gefunden. Richtig angewendet würde die Suche so aussehen: [kernel] mein problem

Die Suchfunktion ist sicherlich wieder ein extra Thema, ich würde trotzdem behaupten wollen, dass mit Kategorisierung und etwas Nachdenken bessere Suchergebnisse möglich sind.

Tobias

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich suche ein nach einem keyword, z.b. "kernel", wenn ich aber in ca 2-3 monaten nach dem keyword im topic [kernel] suche dann werde ich einen brei von weiss der henker wievielen posts mit dem passenden topic finden, jedoch was ist der unterschied zu vorher?

 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach soll genau das soll nicht mehr vorkommen. Alte Thread's mit der gleichen Problematik verschwinden meistens auf Nimmerwiedersehen. Mit der einheitlichen Beschriftung sind diese wieder einfach aufzufinden.

Klar sehen die Topics jetzt besch...eiden aus, aber was soll's. Daran gewöhnen wir uns schon. Wichtig ist nur, daß ein Weg durchgezogen wird. Sobald halbherzig an die Sache herangegangen wird, ist das Bemühen zum scheitern verurteilt.

Die meines erachtens optimale Lösung wäre ein "Eigenschaften"-Feld für jeden Topic, in dem der Autor die treffenden Kategorien (Mehrfachauswahl!) auswählen kann (X11, HTTPD, etc.) Das wäre beim Suchen viel komfortabler (weniger eigene und endlich vordefinierte Suchbegriffe), das Forum müßte nicht unterteilt werden und passende Icons (für GNOME, NET, etc.) könnnten den Topic ergänzen. *träum*

Gruß, Inte

----------

## Beforegod

Das wäre natürlich eine Lösung, aber soweit ist phpBB (noch) nicht um das zu realisieren.

Ich denke diese eigens Formulierten Kategorien werden mit der Zeit verschwinden, da wir ja auch stets bemüht sind, die Kategorien richtig festzulegen.

Das kann natürlich nur mit eurer Hilfe durchgeführt werden.

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach soll genau das soll nicht mehr vorkommen. Alte Thread's mit der gleichen Problematik verschwinden meistens auf Nimmerwiedersehen. Mit der einheitlichen Beschriftung sind diese wieder einfach aufzufinden.
> 
> 

 

ja, aber genau das begreife ich an der sache doch nicht, angenommen jeder hält sich an die topic-erweiterungen, dann führt es (vorrausgesetzt das wachstum des forums bleibt gleich) nicht zu einem brei von "german" sondern zu verschiedenen "kleineren" breien deren name durch die kategorien bestimmt ist.

jedoch, so scheint mir, bringt es nur einen kleinen vorteil, sich listen zu lassen "[hardware] +audigy" im vergleich zu "audigy", da ich denke, dass das gentoo-forum weiter wachsen wird und die zahl der threads stetig zunehmen wird.

der sinnigere weg ist es, zumindest hat es mir immer geholfen, treffende suchanfragen zu erzeugen. natürlich hält das neue schema niemanden davon ab dies zu tun, jedoch frage ich mich wo der mehrwert  der topic-erweiterungen liegt.

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## toskala

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Toskalas Argumentation möchte ich dann noch entkräften, wer vor ner Woche nach 'kernel' gesucht hat, der hat auch damals viel sinnbefreites gefunden. Richtig angewendet würde die Suche so aussehen: [kernel] mein problem
> 
> Die Suchfunktion ist sicherlich wieder ein extra Thema, ich würde trotzdem behaupten wollen, dass mit Kategorisierung und etwas Nachdenken bessere Suchergebnisse möglich sind.
> ...

 

aber solange, wie du sagst, jeder die kategorien nach gusto verteilt ist ja auch kein sinnvolles suchen mit dem parameter "kategorie" möglich, da nicht jeder die kategorien des anderen kennt.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## dertobi123

 *toskala wrote:*   

> aber solange, wie du sagst, jeder die kategorien nach gusto verteilt ist ja auch kein sinnvolles suchen mit dem parameter "kategorie" möglich, da nicht jeder die kategorien des anderen kennt.

 

Jeder verteilt die Kategorien nich frei nach Schnauze, es kann und gibt nur kein für jeden kleinen Einzelfall definiertes Regelwerk. (Und das brauchen wir auch nicht ...)

Tobias

----------

## toskala

du weichst aus, ich hätte nur gerne mal eine klare erkenntnis was dies genau bringen soll. offensichtlich wurde das ganze thema nicht in gänze durchdacht.

teil mir doch bitte mal genau mit was es bringen soll wenn du zum einen sagst, "keine starren kategorien" und zum anderen sagst "es verteilt nicht jeder nach gusto"?

das ist ein widerspruch in sich.

----------

## dertobi123

Die "Idealsituation" (nur zur Zeit, Ideal wären Subforen) sieht so aus, dass es keiner starren Definition von Kategorien bedarf, da aus der ersten Übersichtsseite eine gewisse Grundsortierung auch für den Neuankömmling ersichtlich ist und dieser seine Schlüsse für sein Topic daraus ziehen kann. 

Ich weiss, dass ich viel erwarte; aber ich hab den Glauben ans Gute noch nicht aufgegeben  :Wink: 

Tobias

Edit: Da die Diskussion hier in Richtung [OT] schweift kannst du mir gerne per PN antworten.

----------

## Marlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  vorrausgesetzt das wachstum des forums bleibt gleich
> 
> 

 

kann man dazu mal ne statistik sehen, womöglich mit hochrechnung? Sagen wir mal auf die nächsten 6, 12. 24, 48 Monate ?

War ja nur ne Frage.

----------

## Inte

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*    vorrausgesetzt das wachstum des forums bleibt gleich
> 
>  
> 
> kann man dazu mal ne statistik sehen, womöglich mit hochrechnung? Sagen wir mal auf die nächsten 6, 12. 24, 48 Monate ?
> ...

 

Ich frag toskala mal, was er mit seinem Statement gemeint hat *g*

 *toskala wrote:*   

> jedoch, so scheint mir, bringt es nur einen kleinen vorteil, sich listen zu lassen "[hardware] +audigy" im vergleich zu "audigy", da ich denke, dass das gentoo-forum weiter wachsen wird und die zahl der threads stetig zunehmen wird.

 

Klar erscheint das im ersten Moment überflüssig, aber die Wurzel des Problems muß ja nicht Audigy spezifisch sein. Manchmal (ich betone manchmal) ist es ganz praktisch auch mal über den Tellerrand zu blicken. Vielleicht hat jemand mit anderer (Audio-)Hardware ein ähnliches Problem.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Sas

wirkliche subforen fänd ich auch gut, aber in der jetzigen form isses mir zu unübersichtlich.

----------

## ralph

Also mir ist nach wie vor der Sinn des Ganzen nicht wirklich klar. Vielleicht kann es mir jemand nochmal in Ruhe erklären, worin den der Vorteil des neun Systems liegt, aber bisher finde ich es einfach ziemlich unnütz. Rein subjektiv finde ich das Forum jetzt unübersichtlicher und, ich muß es einfach sagen, häßlicher.   :Confused: 

----------

## ian!

Das dieses Thema auf so wenig Gegenliebe stößt, hätte ich eigentlich nicht erwartet und war der Überzeugung, daß dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung gewesen wäre.

Um nochmal auf den Sinn der ganzen Aktion zurück zu kommen:

Unterteilung der Postings in Kategorien, ähnlich wie in der Indexseite des Forums. Also quasi eine Vorbereitung auf phpBB 2.2. (wie Beforegod schon bereits sagte).

Nun ja. Warten wir ab, was der Poll Ende der Woche sagt.

-- ian!

----------

## Beforegod

Für viele ist es wohl nur kosmetischer Natur und im Moment sehen sie noch keinen Nutzen dahinter.

Allerdings wenn es mal ans Suchen geht, werden sich diese Sachen bemerkbar machen.

Es ist halt was anderes ob man nach [HARDWARE] +3COM sucht oder 3COM, denn so wird jeder Thread mit 3COM (sei es für Spiele, oder andere Sachen) aufgelistet.

Warten wirs ab wie sich die Sache entwickelt.

----------

## dalu

naja ich hab für es muß nicht sein gestimmt

und ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch keine lust mir zu überlegen wo mein thread denn jetzt reinpassen könnte, vielleicht passt er ja auch in 3,4 katheogrien.

das wäre anders bei richten subforen, obwohl das auch nicht ideal ist, es ist die summe die das ganze macht, aber wahrscheinlich nötig bei so vielen besuchern.

hilfreich bei der suche find ich das auch nicht, ich weis nicht wie andere suchen, aber wenn ich was suche suche ich immer alle foren ab.

ich empfinde die [Stempel] Überschrift eher als störend, lenkt nur von der frage ab, und fördert schubladendenken. den einzigen den es was bringt ist euch mods, und da auch nur aus dem einen grund das ihr später die beträge leichter sortieren könnt, einen anderen vorteil erkenn ich nicht.

außerdem find ich das ziemlich nazimäßig von den englischen boardadmins. ich dachte linux sei international?

also mein vorschlag, wenn ihr schon sowas machen müßt, konzentriert euch doch darauf grundlegende oberbegriffe zu wählen, und nicht 50 auswählmöglichkeiten, wo man erst 10 minuten braucht bis man weis wo man es reintun soll. ok etwas übertrieben aber man sieht worauf es hinausläuft.

achja was ist wenn sich jemand nicht an eure regeln hält und weiterhin ohne stempel postet?

----------

## dertobi123

 *dalu wrote:*   

> außerdem find ich das ziemlich nazimäßig von den englischen boardadmins. ich dachte linux sei international?

 

Würdest du mir bitte näher erklären was du damit meinst? Was haben die englischen Boardadmins damit zu tun?

Tobias

----------

## Beforegod

@dalu :

Wer meint das alles rausprovozieren zu müssen, muss damit Rechnen das er die längste Zeit im Deutschen Forum war.

Es kann jedem mal passieren das er es vergisst und dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden aber wer meint er muss sowas absichtlich machen, der fliegt hier aus der Gemeinschaft raus.

Es kann nicht angehen das jeder sein eigenes Ding dreht. Wenn jemand in einem Unterforum was falsches Posten würde (mit Absicht) würde er auch fliegen.

Was mich dann interessieren würde, was wird gemacht wenn die Unterforen eingerichtet werden? Wie sind da die Meinungen?

----------

## ruth

moin,

ja, unterforen wären viiiel toller *gg*

aber nicht zu viele, bitte - so 10 subforen aunzusehen ist nicht sehr toll...

ca. 5 stück maximal wäre aber besser, denke ich...

ach ja, was mich _wirklich_ ärgert ist, dass das forum heute wieder

_extrem_ lahmt... ;-(

ausserdem ist mir nicht ganz klar, warum es 2 deutsche foren geben muss...

siehe www.gentoo.de

und bei gentoo.de geht ja nicht sehr viel ab -  tote hose...

die statistik der threads / artikel auf www.gentoo.org ( german )

spricht da eine viel deutlichere sparache - HIER ist die deutsche

gentoo-community  :Wink: 

also:

was _ich_ mir wirklich wünsche, ist ein _schnelles_ board - halte

ich für wichtiger als die obige diskussion.

sorry für das etwas provokante posting...  :Wink: 

und u.u. aus zwei mach eins...  :Wink:  ( provokant, ich weiss  :Wink:  )

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ian!

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> aber nicht zu viele, bitte - so 10 subforen aunzusehen ist nicht sehr toll...
> 
> ca. 5 stück maximal wäre aber besser, denke ich...

 

ACK. Mehr sollten es nicht sein.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ach ja, was mich _wirklich_ ärgert ist, dass das forum heute wieder
> 
> _extrem_ lahmt... ;-(
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Dies untersuchen wir z.Zt. (Infrastructure-Team).

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> sorry für das etwas provokante posting... 
> 
> und u.u. aus zwei mach eins...  ( provokant, ich weiss  )

 

Ein wenig viele Smilies, aber sonst...  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ach ja, was mich _wirklich_ ärgert ist, dass das forum heute wieder _extrem_ lahmt... ;-(

 

Beschwerden nimmt klieber sicherlich gerne entgegen  :Wink: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ausserdem ist mir nicht ganz klar, warum es 2 deutsche foren geben muss...
> 
> siehe www.gentoo.de
> 
> und bei gentoo.de geht ja nicht sehr viel ab -  tote hose...
> ...

 

Du verwechselst gentoo.de mit gentooforum.de; das ist ein _grosser_ Unterschied. gentooforum.de ist ein Forum von einigen wenigen Leuten, denen dieses Board nicht genug war/ist; gentoo.de kuemmert sich hauptsächlich um die Übersetzung von Dokumentation.

Ich hoffe mal keinen Flame losgetreten zu haben ....

  Tobias

----------

## ruth

moin,

@ian!

jaja, viele, viele bunte smileys ...  :Wink: 

gleich noch einer... *gg*

hmmm,

aalso, wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte ( darf ich nicht, ich weiss *gg* )

obwohl - bald ist ja weihnachten...  :Wink: 

jedenfalls:

1. geschwindigkeit / softwareprobleme eliminieren

     weil; das nervt wirklich...

2. max. 5 subforen ( oder so )

3. das wars.

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Carlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Daran gewöhnen wir uns schon.

 

Nö. Da verbleibe ich lieber im internationalen Teil des Boards.

Carlo

----------

## c07

Ich find, dass die Übersicht sehr unübersichtlich geworden ist. Einen echten Nutzen für die Suche kann ich dagegen nicht erkennen (nachdem die Leute erstaunlicherweise gerade in die Threadtitel die meisten Rechtschreibfehler einbaun, kann man danach eh nicht zuverlässig suchen, und nur die Tags sind zu grob).

Sinnvoll wär die Sache nur als unmittelbarer Vorlauf für eine Unterteilung des Forums (als Test für die Kategorisierung oder zur nachträglichen Verteilung), aber dafür sind es zu viel Kategorien. Außerdem halt ich auch eine Unterteilung (noch) nicht für sinnvoll, außer es gäb die Option zur "flachen" Darstellung mit allen Threads. Das derzeitige Volumen kann ich noch relativ gut insgesamt überblicken, während ich mir wohl nicht die Mühe machen würd, in sämtliche Subforen reinzuschauen.

Ausnahme: Bei wirklich klaren Off-Topic-Threads ist die Kennzeichnung hilfreich, damit man sie schnell rausfiltern kann. Was aber derzeit als OT gekennzeichnet wird, ist meistens genauso wenig oder viel offtopic wie der Rest. Wenn man alles ohne direkten Gentoo-Bezug rausnimmt, bleibt eh nur 20% oder so übrig, aber den klaren Zusammenhang zur spezifischen Distribution würd ich nicht fordern wollen. Bei den meisten Problemen ist ja gar nicht klar, ob sie allgemeiner sind, solang man sie nicht gelöst hat.

----------

## hulk2nd

ich muss sagen ich fande die idee am anfang echt gut, aber mittlerweile hab ich leider feststellen müssen, das diese lösung irgendwie unpraktischer und unübersichtlicher ist und ich glaube auch zu wissen wieso.

also mir persönlich geht es normalerweise so, dass wenn ich einen thread erstelle, ich versuche, den titel so aussagekräftig und prägnant wie möglich zu machen und in der regel beginnen dann diese nicht etwa mit "problem beim installieren" sondern zum beispiel mit "chroot verursacht segfault". und wenn jemand das problem kennt und weiss wie er es lösen könnte wird er schon bei dem wort "chroot" hellhörig wenn er grad nur das forum überfliegt. steht da jetzt aber erst sowas wie [INSTALL] ist meines erachtens die wahrscheinlichkeit wesentlich höher das derjenige den thread überliest weil davor einfach schon zehn mal irgendwelche anderen [INSTALL] probleme behandelt wurden die er entweder nicht lösen konnte oder bei denen er es leid war zum zehntausendsten mal das gleiche problem zu lösen weil der verfasser mal wieder die suche nicht benutzt hat. es wird also eigentlich genau das erreicht, was versucht wurde durch die sortierung zu umgehen. ein trabbi kommt in dieselbe rubrik wie ein porsche nur weil beide zufällig dieselbe farbe haben.

mir geht es zumindest so, das ich es wesentlich schwieriger und zeitaufwändiger finde, das thema um das sich das problem oder die frage dreht zu verstehen (oder überhaupt mitzubekommen) wie es vor der einteilung der fall war weil die unterschiedlichsten probleme in denselben topf geworfen werden. abgesehen davon passt der thread oftmals in mehrere kategorien und ich überlese bestimmt eher einen thread der mit [HARDWARE] bezeichnet ist (wer kennt schon jede linux kompatible hardware) als einen [KERNEL]-thread obwohl es in beiden darum geht ein und dieselbe wlan karte zum laufen zu kriegen.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Toskalas Argumentation möchte ich dann noch entkräften, wer vor ner Woche nach 'kernel' gesucht hat, der hat auch damals viel sinnbefreites gefunden. Richtig angewendet würde die Suche so aussehen: [kernel] mein problem
> 
> Die Suchfunktion ist sicherlich wieder ein extra Thema, ich würde trotzdem behaupten wollen, dass mit Kategorisierung und etwas Nachdenken bessere Suchergebnisse möglich sind.
> 
> Tobias

 

Ich würde gerne ebenfalls deine Argumentation entkräften @dertobi123. ob vor oder nach der sortierung, ich glaube niemand ist so blöd und sucht nach "kernel" wenn er ein kernelproblem hat, weil die chance, das sein problem schon innerhalb der ersten 50 seiten der suchergebnisse behandelt wird, schwindend gering ist (du verstehst was ich meine). angenommen ich will wissen wie ich die pre compiled processor.o von intel zum laufen bekomme das das performance stepping auf meinem centrino notebook funktioniert. dann würde ich nicht nach "kernel" suchen sondern z.b. nach "processor.o". aber nicht zum beispiel nach "[KERNEL] processor.o"; erstens weil es mir zu viel aufwand wäre und zweitens weil ich dann vielleicht einen thread verpassen würde der entweder in einem forum verfasst wurde, welches diese einteilung/sortierung nicht benutzt, oder aber weil er in die kategorie [HARDWARE] oder [NOTEBOOK] einsortiert wurde.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## dertobi123

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> Ich würde gerne ebenfalls deine Argumentation entkräften @dertobi123. ob vor oder nach der sortierung, ich glaube niemand ist so blöd und sucht nach "kernel" wenn er ein kernelproblem hat, weil die chance, das sein problem schon innerhalb der ersten 50 seiten der suchergebnisse behandelt wird, schwindend gering ist (du verstehst was ich meine). 

 

Ich muss dich enttäuschen, das Beispiel "Suche nach 'kernel'" ist auf toskalas Mist gewachsen ...

Tobias

----------

## ian!

Wie auch immer. Die Sache hat sich hiermit erledigt.

Ihr habt entschieden: Die Kategorien kommen weg! (Forenregeln sind angepasst)

Somit darf wieder zum normalen Forumsbetrieb übergegangen werden. Diese Diskussionen über pro und contra "Kategorien" war ja in fast jedem Thread zu finden. Das war so nicht unsere Absicht.

Fröhliches posten,

ian!

@rootshell:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. geschwindigkeit / softwareprobleme eliminieren weil; das nervt wirklich... 

 

Leicht gesagt. Wir haben bereits zwei sehr kraftvolle Server für die Foren im Einsatz.

Wie gesagt, untersuchen wir das (u.a.) zur Zeit.

Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten. Wir arbeiten dran.

----------

## Beforegod

Wie ian! es verkündet sind die Kategorien weg.

Schade eigentlich, mich würde es dann nunmal interessieren wie es dann mit Subforen aussehen soll.

Weil an der Schreibfaulheit mancher Leute kann es ja nicht liegen?

Werde diese dann auch so abgelehnt?

----------

## ruth

moin,

subforen, ja, bitte, her damit...  :Wink: 

aber: s.o. bitte nich übertreiben...

ach ja. mal was ganz anderes, aber wenn hier schon der

allgemeine motz-thread ausgebrochen ist...

also, ich hab' mittlerweile eine doch relativ stattliche anzahl

von selbst geupdateten / neuen ebuilds...

diese wollte ich (natürlich) auch in den offiziellen tree unterbringen.

naja, hab ich mir gedacht, schreibzugriff hast keinen, schickst die

dinger halt zu nem entwickler...

naja, den ersten deutschen entwickler gesucht ( sind auch'n paar

lokalisierte da drunter ) und eingetar'ed.

zurück kam so ne antwort: was willst du?

ich kenn dich nicht... was soll das, das du mir einfach so ne email

schreibst...

muss sagen, das hat mein engagement schon ziemlich gedämpft...

ausserdem hab ich ein laptop, dementsprechend natürlich pcmcia.

nun ist der entwickler des ebuilds aber leider so vorgegangen, dass

er sich nicht um die schemes gekümmert hat;

er hat einfach das (original) script so umgeschrieben, dass es die einstellungen aus dem standard (gentoo) file nimmt.

schemes? fehlanzeige...

irgendwann habe ich mal gelernt, dass wenn du irgendetwas an einer

originaldatei änderst, _dann_sorg_dafür_dass_alles_was_schon_

funktioniert_hat_genauso_weiterfunktioniert

also, ich brauch nunmal ein scheme home ( statisch) ein scheme uni

(dhcp) scheme work (statisch)

na jut, hab ich mir doch die mühe gemacht, das _gesamte_ gentoo network so anzupassen, dass schemes auch im normalen network config

verarbeitet werden ( musst nur definieren, ob du pcmcia hast, oder nicht )

dann kannst im normalen file schemes definieren.

den entwicker hat das nicht gejuckt, getan hat sich ( meines wissens )

bis heute nix.

aber ich hab auch scho länger nicht mehr geschaut, muss ich sagen...

die leute auf www.vdrportal.de sind auch nicht so begeistert.

da gibts nen kompletten cvs tree zum downloaden, weil irgendwie es

_keiner_ schafft, einen ebuild in den normalen tree zu packen.

lest's euch mal die readme in dem ebuild-cvs durch, dann wisst ihr,

was ich meine.

tobi123's lokalisiertes Oo ebuild ist das gleiche.

warum in aller welt ist es nicht möglich, das ding in den normalen tree

zu kriegen?

ich finde halt halt ziemlich blöde ( harte worte  :Wink:  ) wenn man schon sowas wie einen tree hat, den man durch rsync updaten kann, und sich dann die

leute fast schon weigern, sowas aufzunehmen...

verstehen kann ich sowas nicht.

meine derzeitige situation sieht so aus:

portage tree syncen, vdr-cvs drüberlegen, tobis ebuild reintun, meine ebuilds drüberlegen.

gut, mit dem OVERLAY würde es auch gehen, aber auf die dauer ist das nicht das wahre.

und das pcmcia ärgert mich wirklich...

ich wüsste zumindest gerne einen ansprechpartner, der in einer vertretbaren zeit es schafft, solche ebuilds / änderungen am den scripten ( pcmcia ) einzupflegen, anzuschauen, usw.

meinetwegen würde ich das auch übernehmen, oder dertobi123 z.b

das ist mir gleich.

aber _das_ nervt mich zur zeit an gentoo.

sorry für diese offenen worte - ich denke, sowas muss man aber auch

offen aussprechen dürfen.

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

ab jetzt bin ich tux' lil helper... *grins* *jippiieee*

----------

## dertobi123

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> subforen, ja, bitte, her damit... 
> 
> aber: s.o. bitte nich übertreiben...

 

Ack, aber daran kann momentan nix geändert werden. Wir können nur gemeinsam beten, dass das langersehnte phpBB 2.2 _bald_ kommt.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> also, ich hab' mittlerweile eine doch relativ stattliche anzahl
> 
> von selbst geupdateten / neuen ebuilds...
> 
> diese wollte ich (natürlich) auch in den offiziellen tree unterbringen.
> ...

 

1.) Ist das nicht die korrekte Vorgehensweise.

2.) Richtig wäre es, für jeden ebuild Request einen Bug im Bugzilla aufzumachen (vorher den ebuild-submit Guide lesen)

3.) Könntest du dir alternativ einen CVS Zugang bei gentoo.de zulegen, den bekommt jeder, du kannst die ebuilds selber per CVS pflegen und trotzdem haben andere was davon.

4.) Ist die Reaktion des Dev trotz allem so sicherlich nicht ok. Es ehrt dich aber, dass du den Namen trotzdem für dich behältst.  :Smile: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ausserdem hab ich ein laptop, dementsprechend natürlich pcmcia.
> 
> nun ist der entwickler des ebuilds aber leider so vorgegangen, dass
> 
> er sich nicht um die schemes gekümmert hat;
> ...

 

Bugreport erstellen, evtl. tut sich dann was.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> aber ich hab auch scho länger nicht mehr geschaut, muss ich sagen...
> 
> die leute auf www.vdrportal.de sind auch nicht so begeistert.
> 
> da gibts nen kompletten cvs tree zum downloaden, weil irgendwie es
> ...

 

vdr ebuilds gibts zahlreich (und aktuell gepflegt) im gentoo.de CVS.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> tobi123's lokalisiertes Oo ebuild ist das gleiche.
> 
> warum in aller welt ist es nicht möglich, das ding in den normalen tree
> 
> zu kriegen?

 

Mein Stand ist, dass ebuilds für nur einsprachige Programme (ausser Englisch  :Wink: ) nicht in den offiziellen Portage Tree kommen, ich habs also erst gar nicht probiert.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> meine derzeitige situation sieht so aus:
> 
> portage tree syncen, vdr-cvs drüberlegen, tobis ebuild reintun, meine ebuilds drüberlegen.
> 
> gut, mit dem OVERLAY würde es auch gehen, aber auf die dauer ist das nicht das wahre.
> ...

 

Du solltest dir nen Zugang bei gentoo.de zulegen, du kannst dann dein OVERLAY per CVS pflegen. (Und das OO ist auch schon drin  :Wink: )

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ich wüsste zumindest gerne einen ansprechpartner, der in einer vertretbaren zeit es schafft, solche ebuilds / änderungen am den scripten ( pcmcia ) einzupflegen, anzuschauen, usw.
> 
> meinetwegen würde ich das auch übernehmen, oder dertobi123 z.b
> 
> das ist mir gleich.
> ...

 

Ich hab aktuell (also seit ~6 Wochen) im Bugzilla 3 Requests für neue Ebuilds laufen; es tut sich recht wenig. Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass du dich angenervt fühlst; aber letzendlich nichts dagegen tun. Ich sag nur: gentoo.de, CVS  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ruth

moin,

naja, ne petze bin ich nicht...  :Wink: 

und das mit bugzilla ist ja ( wie du schon sagtes ) genau ein teil

des problems: kömmert sich keiner drum...

und bzgl cvs auf gentoo.de

warum alles zersplitten?

EIN tree sollte reichen.

ich will keine situation in der ich nach einem sync erst 30 minuten

manuell meine änderungen von vier ( 4 ) verschiedenen servern

einpflegen muss...

das _müsste_ doch anders zu machen sein, oder?

na gut, ich lass mir ja noch cvs auf gentoo.de gefallen, das wäre noch i.o.

aber alles andere ist _eindeutig_ zuviel und fördert die zersplitterung des trees.

als folge gibts mittlerweile für ein und dieselbe sw bis zu 3 ebuilds...

muss doch ned sein sowas, oder?

das kann man doch auch zentralisieren, oder???

gruss

rootshell

----------

## dertobi123

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> und das mit bugzilla ist ja ( wie du schon sagtes ) genau ein teil
> 
> des problems: kömmert sich keiner drum...

 

So pauschal hab ich das nicht gesagt, ich habs auch erlebt, dass ein ebuild von mir innerhalb von einer Stunde in den offiziellen Tree gewandert ist.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> und bzgl cvs auf gentoo.de
> 
> warum alles zersplitten?
> 
> EIN tree sollte reichen.
> ...

 

Schreib dir nen Script  :Wink:  Oder befolge meinen Rat: Du kannst die Situation nicht ändern, du kannst für dich das beste daraus machen. OVERLAY mit dem CVS von gentoo.de.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> na gut, ich lass mir ja noch cvs auf gentoo.de gefallen, das wäre noch i.o.
> 
> aber alles andere ist _eindeutig_ zuviel und fördert die zersplitterung des trees.
> 
> als folge gibts mittlerweile für ein und dieselbe sw bis zu 3 ebuilds...
> ...

 

Nein, aber du kannst es nicht ändern. Und ich auch nicht; vermutlich nichtmal drobbins könnte das ändern  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## hulk2nd

hallo,

finde ich echt gut das die sache mit den kategorien so demokratisch geklärt wurde und das (konstruktive!) kritik in diesem forum angenommen und sogar erwünscht sind. sowas findet man nicht oft. in vielen boards ist rule 1 respect mods, they are gods. die atmosphäre in diesem board ist echt super, was bei linux boards leider ne grosse ausnahme ist. überhebliche geeks und flamewars wegen irgendnem scheiss oder persönliche beleidigungen hab ich hier echt nocht nie erlebt. sowas ist echt selten!!! hut ab, macht weiter so!

(wollt ich nur mal loswerden)

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Carlo

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Schade eigentlich, mich würde es dann nunmal interessieren wie es dann mit Subforen aussehen soll.

 

Ich sehe die nicht-englischsprachigen Foren eigentlich eher als den Zucker dieses Boards an. Hilfreich für Einsteiger, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Es ist auch ziemlich unsinnig alle Weltsprachen über ein Board abwickeln zu wollen, anstatt den Aufwand etwas zu verteilen und lieber auf unabhängige Boards zu verweisen und damit auch etwas Redundanz zu schaffen, falls forums.g.o mal down ist.

Letztendlich bin ich daher auch gegen Subforen.

Carlo

----------

## ian!

Ach jeee. Soviele Sachen auf die ich hier gerne Antworten bzw. eingehen würde. Zuviele um das jetzt zu machen (habe gerade wenig Zeit).

Aber um euch auf dem laufenden zu halten was die Slow-Downs betrifft:

Ich habe gerade mit klieber gesprochen. Er ist der Meinung (und das bin ich auch), dass die Slowdowns nun erstmal beseitigt wären. Wiedereinmal hat rac (auch vom Infrastructure-Team; kümmert sich u.a. um die Foren-SW) mal wieder wahre Wunder vollbracht. Das Problem war wohl die Suchfunktion in phpBB. Diese SQL-Anfrage an den forums-Datenbankserver hat er etwas optimiert bzw. verändert. Seiddem ist die Last auf dem Server eine wesentlich geringere. Somit dürften wir wieder etwas Luft haben. --- Ich werde trotzdem am Wochende etwas Zeit investieren und mit der Löschung der gesammelten Threads anfangen. (Siehe Sticky-Thread.)

(Wie ich gerade von rac erfahre hat er mal schlappe 296 Zeilen im phpBB-Source verändert um das Problem zu beheben.)

@rootshell:

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> sorry für diese offenen worte - ich denke, sowas muss man aber auch 
> 
> offen aussprechen dürfen.

 

Danke "der offenen Worte". Soetwas muss ja auch kommuniziert werden. Gerade diese Mißstände werden wohl aber auch zur Zeit diskutiert.

Allerdings kannst Du schon aktiv etwas dagegen tun: Werde Developer.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> naja, ne petze bin ich nicht...

 

Würde mich schon interessieren, wer da so roff drauf antwortet. Gerade dev's sollten wissen wie man sich verhalten _sollte_. (Aber bitte kein öffentliches Defacement.)

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> finde ich echt gut das die sache mit den kategorien so demokratisch geklärt wurde und das (konstruktive!) kritik in diesem forum angenommen und sogar erwünscht sind. sowas findet man nicht oft. in vielen boards ist rule 1 respect mods, they are gods. die atmosphäre in diesem board ist echt super, was bei linux boards leider ne grosse ausnahme ist. überhebliche geeks und flamewars wegen irgendnem scheiss oder persönliche beleidigungen hab ich hier echt nocht nie erlebt. sowas ist echt selten!!! hut ab, macht weiter so! 
> 
> (wollt ich nur mal loswerden) 

 

Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment an alle Mod's und Site-Admins hier im Board mit. Vielen Dank!  :Very Happy: 

ian!

----------

## Carlo

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> na jut, hab ich mir doch die mühe gemacht, das _gesamte_ gentoo network so anzupassen, dass schemes auch im normalen network config
> 
> verarbeitet werden ( musst nur definieren, ob du pcmcia hast, oder nicht )
> 
> dann kannst im normalen file schemes definieren.
> ...

 

Ich glaube es hakt da an verschiedenen Stellen:

1. unterscheidet sich das Engagement der Entwickler aus verschiedenen Bereichen doch sehr stark.

2. Gentoo wächst verdammt schnell, scheint aber nicht im gleichen Maße über Entwicklerkapazitäten zu verfügen.

3. Die Erwartungshaltung und die Realität liegen sowohl auf Benutzer- als auch Entwicklerseite relativ weit auseinander.

Wenn Emails an Entwickler nicht beantwortet werden, ist das durchaus zu verstehen. Dafür ist bugs.g.o da. Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Bugs, die aus diversen Gründen vor sich hinschmoren. *seufz*

Anlaufstellen bei Problemen sind Gentoo User Relations und evtl. der Ombudsmann.

Carlo

----------

## lr

Zum Thema Unterforen bzw. dieses Forum allg.:

Wäre es nicht einfacher und sinnvoller, dass ein Forum unter Gentoo.de eingerichtet wird? Denn die Aussage, dass dies rein organisatorisch nicht machbar sei und viel zu viel Aufwand bedeuten würde, halte ich für schlichtweg falsch. 

Ein Lösungsansatz wäre doch, dass man ein eigenes Forum auf Gentoo.de aufsetzt und dann in diesem Board (forums.gentoo.org) einfach nur bei Click auf "German" zu forums.gentoo.de umgeleitet wird. 

Somit bleiben alle Links weiterhin gültig und die deutsche Gentoo Gemeinde bekommt ein rasant schnelles weil nicht so zugemülltes Board.

Denn darin liegt ja wohl eindeutig das Problem. Man versucht hier eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu züchten, in dem man alle relevanten Sprachen in diesem Forum unterbringt und dann noch die Englischen Foren genauer unterteilt. Damit sind wir derzeit bei 648181 Postings in 104178 geschrieben von 34302 Benutzern. Für solche Dimensionen ist das phpBB garantiert nicht getestet und ich behaupte einfach auch mal nicht gemacht/gedacht. Und irgendwann kann auch der  beste SQL Guru nix mehr an irgendwelchen Statements drehen, weil alles bereits ausgereizt ist. 

Eigentlich gibts nicht viele Möglichkeiten für dieses Board...

1.) jeder Sprache (wenn es sich lohnt) sein eigenes unabhängiges Forum, damit sich die Last verteilt. 

2.) AutoPrune mit vernünftigen Werten aktivieren, damit uralt-Themen automatisch gelöscht werden. Dabei müssten dann aber Themen, die wichtig sind in einem "nicht geprunten" Archiv gelagert werden, was einen höheren Moderationsaufwand bedeuten würde.

3.) Weitermachen so wie es ist, aber wenn Gentoo weiter so schnell wächst und diese Community wirds dann sicherlich auch, dann steht hier irgendwann der GAU bevor, was Usability und Geschwindigkeit angeht. Und da helfen dann auch keine Subforen mehr.

Aber vielleicht sehe ich auch alles zu schwarz  :Very Happy: 

lr

----------

## dalu

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *dalu wrote:*   außerdem find ich das ziemlich nazimäßig von den englischen boardadmins. ich dachte linux sei international? 
> 
> Würdest du mir bitte näher erklären was du damit meinst? Was haben die englischen Boardadmins damit zu tun?
> 
> Tobias

 

hi sorry für die späte antwort, war krank

das bezog sich auf diese aussage von beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine andere Unterteilung ist im Moment auch nicht von den Foren Adminitratoren erwünscht, da die Hauptsprache hier Englisch ist. Das deutsche Forum ist praktisch "nur" ein Nebenprodukt hier.
> 
> 

 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine andere Unterteilung ist im Moment auch nicht von den Foren Adminitratoren erwünscht, da die Hauptsprache hier Englisch ist. Das deutsche Forum ist praktisch "nur" ein Nebenprodukt hier.
> 
> 

 

Die Aussage hatte ich überlesen. Damit widerspricht sich Beforegod doch eigentlich selber; entweder es gibt ein Forum, in dem man gewillt ist alle Sprachen (soweit technisch realisierbar und von den Nutzern erwünscht) gleich zu stellen (@dalu: nicht gleichschalten!) oder jede Sprache hat ein eigenes Board.

@Beforegod: Kannst du das vielleicht näher erläutern? Ich kann deine Gedanken da nicht nachvollziehem ...

BTW: Das deutsche Forum hat nahezu genausoviele Einträge wie alle anderen nicht englischsprachigen Foren gemeinsam, ist das noch ein "Nebenprodukt"?

Tobias

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: Das deutsche Forum hat nahezu genausoviele Einträge wie alle anderen nicht englischsprachigen Foren gemeinsam, ist das noch ein "Nebenprodukt"?

 

Vielleicht ist es größer, als es sein sollte. Mir wäre ein ausschließlich internationales und dafür performateres Board jedenfalls lieber.

Carlo

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @Beforegod: Kannst du das vielleicht näher erläutern? Ich kann deine Gedanken da nicht nachvollziehem ... 
> 
> BTW: Das deutsche Forum hat nahezu genausoviele Einträge wie alle anderen nicht englischsprachigen Foren gemeinsam, ist das noch ein "Nebenprodukt"?
> ...

 

Das Bezog sich darauf das in erster Linie die englische Gemeinschaft steht. Der Deutsche Teil war lange nur STiefmütterlich, da niemand damit gerechnet hätte das es jemals so expandiert. Mittlerweile sind wir fast schon so groß, wie der Englische Teil. 

Was wir nicht vergessen dürfen, ist das dieses Forum nicht von uns gehostet und betreut wird, sondern von Gentoo und einigen Mitgliedern der Gentoo Gemeinschaft. Wir können zwar Vorschläge miteinbringen aber ob diese auch erhört werden ist ein anderes Thema.

Und das ein Deutsches Forum nicht auch unterteil wird, wie ein Englisches dürfte hiermit auf der Hand liegen. Sobald Beispielsweise auch die franzosen anwachsen und nun die selben Ansprüche stellen wird das Forum unübersichtlich.

Uns bleibt nur abzuwarten auf die Subforen, oder eben ein eigenes Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen. Mit dem Risiko das wir dann, das "Offizille" Flair verlieren.

----------

## dertobi123

Es muss ja kein eigenes Projekt sein. Da die Forenprobleme ja mit den SQL-Abfragen und nicht dem Server an sich zusammenhängen (sollen), könnte man auf dem Server ja relativ problemlos zusätzliche nicht-englische Foren in der Form de.forums.gentoo.org aufsetzen, so dass https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 dann nur noch ein Link auf das deutsche, aber weiterhin offizielle Forum wäre.

----------

## lr

Das ist so glaube ich nicht ganz korrekt tobi,

die Datenbank liegt mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf diesem Server, wodurch man das nicht einfach trennen kann.

Und je größer die Datenmenge in einer Datenbank ist, desto langsamer wird eine umfangreiche Datenbankabfrage auch. Man kann das ganze noch durch Indexe und weiss der Geier was alles tunen, aber irgendwann is eben das Limit erreicht. Setzt Du jetzt noch ein neues Forum auf dem selben Server auf, dann benutzt auch dieses Forum die gleichen Serverkapazitäten und wird damit vom großen Forum ausgebremst.

Beste Lösung wäre eigener Server mit Datenbank. Da Gentoo.de ja schon irgendwo liegt und zwar anscheinend laut IP auch nicht auf dem ORG-Server, wäre es sicher ein einfaches, dort ein Forum zu installieren und dann wie du beschrieben hast, dass  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 dann nur noch ein Link auf das deutsche, aber weiterhin offizielle Forum wäre (z.B. forums.gentoo.de).

Aber diese Entscheidung müssen andere Leute treffen  :Smile: 

lr

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Es muss ja kein eigenes Projekt sein. Da die Forenprobleme ja mit den SQL-Abfragen und nicht dem Server an sich zusammenhängen (sollen), könnte man auf dem Server ja relativ problemlos zusätzliche nicht-englische Foren in der Form de.forums.gentoo.org aufsetzen, so dass https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 dann nur noch ein Link auf das deutsche, aber weiterhin offizielle Forum wäre.

 

Das Problem, was sich dann dadurch ergeben würde ist, daß wird dadurch keinen zusammenhängenden Suchindex mehr hätten. Somit müsste man seperat im englischen und im deutschen Board suchen; es sei denn, rac schreibt da die search.php etwas um, daß diese in beiden Datenbanken sucht.

Vorallem würde der Aufwand bei Updates auch wieder erhöht werden. Ich weiss nicht ob das generell eine so gute Idee ist. Soviel Traffic haben wir hier im deutschen Forum nun auch wieder nicht. Ob der Aufwand da gerechtfertigt wäre?

ian!

----------

## ian!

 *lr wrote:*   

> Beste Lösung wäre eigener Server mit Datenbank. Da Gentoo.de ja schon irgendwo liegt und zwar anscheinend laut IP auch nicht auf dem ORG-Server, wäre es sicher ein einfaches, dort ein Forum zu installieren und dann wie du beschrieben hast, dass  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 dann nur noch ein Link auf das deutsche, aber weiterhin offizielle Forum wäre (z.B. forums.gentoo.de).

 

Das wäre wieder ein Schritt hin zur Dezentralisierung. Somit wäre es wieder kein offizielles Gentoo-Forum. Nur wieder ein weiteres, welches sich in die anderen inoffiziellen einreihen könnte.

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *lr wrote:*   

> Das ist so glaube ich nicht ganz korrekt tobi,
> 
> die Datenbank liegt mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf diesem Server, wodurch man das nicht einfach trennen kann.

 

Es spricht ja erstmal nicht dagegen, für das deutsche Forum auch ein andere Datenbank zu nutzen.

 *lr wrote:*   

> Und je größer die Datenmenge in einer Datenbank ist, desto langsamer wird eine umfangreiche Datenbankabfrage auch. Man kann das ganze noch durch Indexe und weiss der Geier was alles tunen, aber irgendwann is eben das Limit erreicht. Setzt Du jetzt noch ein neues Forum auf dem selben Server auf, dann benutzt auch dieses Forum die gleichen Serverkapazitäten und wird damit vom großen Forum ausgebremst.

 

Zu meinem Vorschlag würde eine seperate Datenbank gehören, ob das machbar ist jemand gewillt ist, dass zu machen ist ein anderes Thema.

 *lr wrote:*   

> Beste Lösung wäre eigener Server mit Datenbank. Da Gentoo.de ja schon irgendwo liegt und zwar anscheinend laut IP auch nicht auf dem ORG-Server, wäre es sicher ein einfaches, dort ein Forum zu installieren und dann wie du beschrieben hast, dass  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28 dann nur noch ein Link auf das deutsche, aber weiterhin offizielle Forum wäre (z.B. forums.gentoo.de).

 

gentoo.de wird atm von berlios.de gehostet, inwieweit da die Möglichkeit zur Nutzung von php und mysql besteht ist mir im Moment nicht bekannt, von der gentoo.de Variante würde ich aber abraten, da berlios des öfteren (wenn auch meistens nur im Minutenbereich) down ist. Ich mag auch behaupten mich mit den "Interna" von gentoo.de etwas auszukennen, und ich sehe da aktuell nicht die notwendige Manpower so ein Board zu betreuen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Das Problem, was sich dann dadurch ergeben würde ist, daß wird dadurch keinen zusammenhängenden Suchindex mehr hätten. Somit müsste man seperat im englischen und im deutschen Board suchen; es sei denn, rac schreibt da die search.php etwas um, daß diese in beiden Datenbanken sucht.

 

Gleiches hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen  :Wink:  Wobei man dann wider die Queries über die "fette" Datenbank hätte.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Vorallem würde der Aufwand bei Updates auch wieder erhöht werden. Ich weiss nicht ob das generell eine so gute Idee ist. Soviel Traffic haben wir hier im deutschen Forum nun auch wieder nicht. Ob der Aufwand da gerechtfertigt wäre?

 

Es gab/gibt zum Thema Virtual Hosting ein GLEP, Gentoo sollte schon in der Lage sein vorgeschlagenes auch selber umzusetzen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Das wäre wieder ein Schritt hin zur Dezentralisierung. Somit wäre es wieder kein offizielles Gentoo-Forum. Nur wieder ein weiteres, welches sich in die anderen inoffiziellen einreihen könnte.

 

Ack! Es hat weder für User noch für sonst irgendwen einen Vorteil zig verstreute Boards zu betreiben.

----------

## c07

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Das Problem, was sich dann dadurch ergeben würde ist, daß wird dadurch keinen zusammenhängenden Suchindex mehr hätten. Somit müsste man seperat im englischen und im deutschen Board suchen

 

Die Frage ist, ob die gemeinsame Suche in verschiedensprachigen Foren wirklich sinnvoll ist. Für mich verringern z.B. Treffer aus dem spanischen Forum nur das Signal-zu-Rauschen-Verhältnis. Und schon die gemeinsame Suche im englischen und deutschen Forum ist höchstens bei Produktnamen u.Ä. und dann, wenn ich nach meinen eigenen Postings such, sinnvoll. Je mehr die nicht-englischen Foren wachsen, desto weniger sinnvoll wird ein gemeinsamer Suchindex. Eigentlich halt ich ihn jetzt schon für Resourcenverschwendung.

----------

## Genone

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Das Problem, was sich dann dadurch ergeben würde ist, daß wird dadurch keinen zusammenhängenden Suchindex mehr hätten. Somit müsste man seperat im englischen und im deutschen Board suchen 
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob die gemeinsame Suche in verschiedensprachigen Foren wirklich sinnvoll ist. Für mich verringern z.B. Treffer aus dem spanischen Forum nur das Signal-zu-Rauschen-Verhältnis. Und schon die gemeinsame Suche im englischen und deutschen Forum ist höchstens bei Produktnamen u.Ä. und dann, wenn ich nach meinen eigenen Postings such, sinnvoll. Je mehr die nicht-englischen Foren wachsen, desto weniger sinnvoll wird ein gemeinsamer Suchindex. Eigentlich halt ich ihn jetzt schon für Resourcenverschwendung.

 

Es ist ja möglich, die Suche auf die einzelnen Forumsbereiche (Assistance, Discussion, International, ...) einzugrenzen.

----------

## ian!

So. Ich denke der Thread ist hiermit nun historisch. Wenn das Thema Subforen wieder hochkommt, können wir ihn ja wieder hervorkramen.

ian!

----------

